# Panasonic PT-AE4000U



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Are there any members currently using the Panasonic PT-AE4000U with a 240:1 Curved screen? I have been looking into the SMX ProMask curv or the Stewart Cinecurve screen and was hoping that someone could give me some feedback on their setup and any information on the two screens. If I am reading the information correctly these two screens automatically adjust to the correct format currently being viewed 4:3, 16:9, 235:1etc., and more importantly will this feature work with the Panasonic Ae4000U without the use of a anamorphic lens?

I would also like to know if anyone has any recommendations on the max screen size that I should be looking at based on my projector and room size. Room dimensions are 23'3" length, 15'3" width, 9' ceilings.

Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Curved screens are for projectors with anamorphic lenses only, which alter the focal distance and geometry of the image. The curve theoretically moves the focal plane of the screen surface progressively toward the altered focal distance and compensates for pincushion of the image. Otherwise, a flat screen would lose focus toward the outer ends of the image and the edges of the image would curve off the edge of the screen, onto the frame, as you move away from screen center toward the right and left. Curved screens should not be used with a projector that does not have an anamorphic lens. This is why many systems use a zoom method for CinemaScope movies instead.

I presume you haven't priced auto masking curved screens, judging by how much you intend to spend for a projector. You may be in for a rude awakening. A front projection system with anamorphic lens, automated lens sled, curved screen, with auto masking, is a very expensive proposition. It is much more affordable to go with the zoom method, if you insist on a CinemaScope aspect ratio screen. 

Screen size is not determined by room dimensions. Others have expressed this same misconception recently. Image size is relative to seating distance. For movies, you want the largest image size available without detection of pixels in the picture when viewed from the primary seating position. The general rule used by engineers for a 1920 x 1080 (16 x 9 aspect ratio) image is seating at approximately 1.5 times the screen diagonal. Any closer and pixels start to become visible, as well as a softening of the image. Any farther away and the viewer will start to lose fine details in the picture. These guidelines were arrived at after extensive scientific study of human visual acuity for average 20/20 vision. They also quantify this as a 30 degree viewing angle within the observer's field of view. Simple formulas for determining this 30 degree viewing angle are:

viewing distance x .5359 = screen width, or
screen width x 1.866 = viewing distance

Your stated projector incorporates a proprietary "smooth screen" technique to eliminate the visibility of the inter-pixel matrix common to LCD chips (increasing fill factor). This technique, coupled with the characteristic misalignment of three chip technologies in consumer projectors (overlapping pixels), and the inexpensive lens optics, produces a perceptually softer image to start with. Here is a link to an article discussing this "smooth screen" technique and other sharpness issues: http://www.cine4home.com/know-how/4-...sharpness.html . I don't fully agree with all of their findings but the demonstrations are persuasive and educational. Be advised that lesser priced anamorphic lenses also contribute to the softening of the image.

Many consumers find a softer image more "film like," as film has an amorphous grain structure. Commercial cinemas are also their experiential reference for image quality in movies. Unfortunately, commercial cinemas don't really do justice to how sharp movies can look. Academy screening rooms offer a much better presentation of the true capabilities and beauty of film, and even digital cinema. Few consumers ever witness such quality. Academy screening rooms are used by the judges who vote for the Academy Awards. A well-designed home theater can outperform average commercial cinemas in many regards. Personally, I prefer the image quality produced by single chip DLP projectors that have good optics. All the three chip consumer projectors I've used, installed (including the Panasonics), calibrated, and viewed, make pictures that look soft to me. I've never had a problem with seeing the "rainbow" artifact reported by some people who have viewed single chip DLP projectors.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I guess that is why people end up going with a flat 235:1 screen and just use the zoom feature to get the picture they desire on the screen.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Alan Brown said:


> Curved screens are for projectors with anamorphic lenses only, which alter the focal distance and geometry of the image. The curve theoretically moves the focal plane of the screen surface progressively toward the altered focal distance and compensates for pincushion of the image. Otherwise, a flat screen would lose focus toward the outer ends of the image and the edges of the image would curve off the edge of the screen, onto the frame, as you move away from screen center toward the right and left. Curved screens should not be used with a projector that does not have an anamorphic lens. This is why many systems use a zoom method for CinemaScope movies instead.
> 
> I presume you haven't priced auto masking curved screens, judging by how much you intend to spend for a projector. You may be in for a rude awakening. A front projection system with anamorphic lens, automated lens sled, curved screen, with auto masking, is a very expensive proposition. It is much more affordable to go with the zoom method, if you insist on a CinemaScope aspect ratio screen.
> 
> ...


Wow, some great information you saved me a lot of time. I was going to be asking some of the same questions as I too have just purchased an PT-AE4000U. Not being technical or knowledgeable by any stretch and clearly you are an expert I'll tap into this post if I may and ask for some further questions and understanding of what you just said. I thought this model had a built in anamorphic lens giving the option of choosing a 235:1 or 16:9 screen size? Either way from what I understand you saying a curved screen will not work with this model? As I to was wondering if a curved screen would work with this unit? That said if it will not, I am looking at a local screen manufacturer grandviewscreen.ca and there model LF-PU120". This is a 16:9 120" diagonal screen which is HDTV High Contrast Fabric, Gain 1.0. Is this screen too big for this projector or will it be suitable enough to produce a quality picture? If so how far back does the projector need to be mounted and if I understand your comment on seating distance we will want to be back somewhere between 15 and 16 feet from the screen, correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

robov said:


> Wow, some great information you saved me a lot of time. I was going to be asking some of the same questions as I too have just purchased an PT-AE4000U. Not being technical or knowledgeable by any stretch and clearly you are an expert I'll tap into this post if I may and ask for some further questions and understanding of what you just said. I thought this model had a built in anamorphic lens giving the option of choosing a 235:1 or 16:9 screen size? Either way from what I understand you saying a curved screen will not work with this model? As I to was wondering if a curved screen would work with this unit? That said if it will not, I am looking at a local screen manufacturer grandviewscreen.ca and there model LF-PU120". This is a 16:9 120" diagonal screen which is HDTV High Contrast Fabric, Gain 1.0. Is this screen too big for this projector or will it be suitable enough to produce a quality picture? If so how far back does the projector need to be mounted and if I understand your comment on seating distance we will want to be back somewhere between 15 and 16 feet from the screen, correct? Thanks in advance.


There is no anamorphic lens in your projector, only the video processing feature that engages a vertical stretch of CinemaScope movies to fill the 16 x 9 imager chip with the picture. This eliminates the black bars but requires an anamorphic lens to restore proper geometry of the picture on a 2.40/2.35:1 screen.

I have already said that curved screens are only for projectors with anamorphic lenses.

Consult the owners manual for matching the light output capability of your projector to the proper screen size and gain. You should also be able to get help from the company you are buying a screen from. The manual should also tell you how far away to mount the projector from a given screen width.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

I understand that there are several routes to go here, but most commonly people buy the anamorphic lens+ sled combo, although there are DIY alternatives for both.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

fusionrx said:


> I understand that there are several routes to go here, but most commonly people buy the anamorphic lens+ sled combo, although there are DIY alternatives for both.


Most commonly, people stick with a 16 x 9 screen and forgo the added complexity, inherent compromises, and significant additional cost of implementing an anamorphic lens. Many commercial cineplexes today use constant image width screens and mask the height, rather than masking the width. Perceived picture width is simply adjusted by the audience through selecting a closer row to sit in. 

All elements of the decision to use CIW versus CIH must be intelligently weighed when designing a system. Unfortunately, there are many elements of the process unrecognized, ignored, or confused by consumers- as typified by the curved screen discussion in this thread.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

I always thought that the 4-way automasking systems that people attach to the 2.35 ratio screens to create the correct ratios for other screen sizes seem unnecessarily complex and more areas for things to break down.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for weighing in on this. The answer I still haven't been able to get is if the 120" diagonal screen will work with this projector. The other fella said I should check my manual for light output, but if I had an understanding of that I wouldn't be here asking?


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Answer is yes it will work. I am projecting using the ae2000u to that size. Previous owner was projecting larger than that.  16:9 though, no anamorphic lens.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it possible to do a DIY calibration on this projector?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

You can perform a calibration on any video display.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah yes , I guess I should have clarified. Can one rookie/newbie perform a calibration on such an animal without spending copious amounts of $$ on a professional. I seem to remember reading something somewhere about DIY calibration DVD's or something or another?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, fundamental to successful communication is being specific and clear. Do you have a Blu-ray Disc player, or just DVD?


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Alan Brown said:


> Yes, fundamental to successful communication is being specific and clear. Do you have a Blu-ray Disc player, or just DVD?


I do have a Blu-ray player in my HTPC which will be attached to the projector via HDMI through my Onkyo TXSR608B Receiver.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I suggest you acquire the 'Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark' Blu-ray Disc program and follow the tutorial materials accompanying the test patterns. That will get you started adjusting the user level picture controls on your projector. It will not take you as far as what can be accomplished by a professional with instruments, but you'll be better off than not having the instruction on the disc. You can also learn a lot from the section of this forum that discusses display calibration.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you so much Mr Alan Brown. I am so grateful for forums such as these and the expert advice novice such as myself can glean. Thanks again. The DVD will at least be a start.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The program I mentioned is not available on DVD, only on Blu-ray Disc.


----------

